# Aloha420wsm's Thread



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello:wave: 

My name is Windy, i have ahusband named Shawn, and we are the loving parents of Pepper &amp;Gaelyn, a 1 year old lionhead mix and a 3 year old Chinchilla mix,respectively. They have a sister Kat named Bella. I know a few peoplehere from another board (you know who you are). Im not good atintroductions, so if you want to know anythingelseask.

Ok. What you've all been waiting for.....
Picture time. 
umm...assuming i can figure it out... ::gets overwhelmed by all thebuttons::

Pepper:







Gaelyn &amp; Bella:





Bella:





Pepper yawn:





All the babies:













Look close, double toungue:





Gaelyn &amp; Kat:





Gaelyn:

















Pepper:






















Trying to rob us for cookies:









Trying to rob me of seeds:









Recent pics:















OK. lots o' pics. Enjoy.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

HI AND WELCOME! :bunnydance:

I love all the pics of your bunny babies! I gotta tell ya,you are the master at bunny tongue pics! whats yoursecret?? 

more pics please...


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 22, 2006)

the secret is millions of blooper pics. 

Pepper is quite used to the *flash**flash* now.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi! Those are some great pics. I love bunny tongues!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 23, 2006)

:wave:Hi Windy!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Great bunnies! Love the ears!






Welcome!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

[align=center]Thanks!:kiss::apollo: [/align]

[align=center](smileys are fun )[/align]


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 23, 2006)

*Aloha420wsm wrote: *


> Bella:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwww Baaaaabiiiiiiiiies !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beatiful pictures of beautiful babies.

I love how cats are fscinated by computers.

My cat wrote an email to my mum once, I'm not kidding, somehow he hit'Reply' wrote some gobbeldygook and hit 'Send'. I am very careful thesedays, what if it had been my boss or my teacher he had 'replied' to!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome! That yawning picture is so cute!!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Alfie&amp;Angel and Lissa! 



> My cat wrote an email to my mum once, I'm not kidding, somehowhe hit 'Reply' wrote some gobbeldygook and hit 'Send'. I am verycareful these days, what if it had been my boss or my teacher he had'replied' to!



First thing i did was teach Bella that you dont step on thekeyboard. Now if i can just figure out where shes hiding all myhair ties....


----------



## KatyG (Jan 23, 2006)

Awwww . cool pics. I can'tbelieve you got a yawning one! I love it when rabbits yawn I think itis the cutest thing ever but have never managed to get a photo of minedoing it.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

> Awwww . cool pics. Ican't believe you got a yawning one! I love it when rabbits yawn Ithink it is the cutest thing ever but have never managed to get a photoof mine doing it.




I have 2 yawns  that ones the biggest. All my tounge/yawn pics arejust incredibly lucky timing... i dont know how ithappens.Like i said before though, for all my good pics,theres millions of bloopers. 

Now to catch gaelyn in a yawn.... bwa ha ha.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Aloha420wsm!

Super shot of the two tongues. That is one picture I don'thave of my bunny. I have yawning pictures because she yawnsall the time, but Pebbles isn't onethatwants to stick outher tongue. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hi Aloha420wsm!
> 
> Super shot of the two tongues. That is one picture I don'thave of my bunny. I have yawning pictures because she yawnsall the time, but Pebbles isn't onethatwants to stick outher tongue.
> 
> Rainbows!




Man, that had to have been the luckiest shot ive ever gotten. It justso happened that it was peppers birthday (or gotcha day... cantremember)so they got a banana birthday cake to share. Luckilyi was snapping pics. Soooooo lucky!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 27, 2006)

>



I love all of the pics, but this has to be the best 'tongue' picture I've seen in a long time! LOL...tongue with attitude!

You have such beautiful pets...I hope you continue to post more pics of them! 

~Di


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 27, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much  

That is my absolute favorite tongue pic. &lt;3

I've beenworking on taking more pics of them lately. I get way more of Pepper than Gaelyn. He's so outgoing


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

Today's photo shoot:

You touched me




Your staying over there right? 




Still staying there? 




You owe me some treats lady.




Bums




See? i got my boy on you. give treats now.





**after treats**
Is this flashy contraption a treat? (Gaelyn)




Chasing down Pepper for his treat




Gaelyn bum




MAMA! More!




Can i have treats too? 




(im not sure whose who)




Pwwweeesssee?(Aww.)




Got treats? I smell em on your lips.




No kiss. treats.




Fine then.




Pepper's bum after allmy plucking





Ignore how ucky i look. its still early.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to take a yawn pic. I've been trying and trying and trying but they only seem to yawn once I've given up for the day.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 4, 2006)

LoL, I'm with you, tail. I guess only the masters can manage to snap a yawn picture.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 7, 2006)

I took these pics awhile ago and i apparently forgot to upload and post them... 










Trying to get a kiss from Peppr































Bella













Me n Pepper


----------

